# Nice Cabinet Humidor Craigs List Pittsburgh



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

...no affiliation, just stumbled across this:

Cherry cabinet humidor


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great buy if you live local and have a truck!


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

thats a great looking piece...


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

beautiful, damn i wished i was local


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow. I would jump on that.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

THANK YOU! 

I live in Pittsburgh and I have been looking for a cabinet just like this. I was checking the clasifieds for a while but haven't for a few weeks.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Blacklog_angler said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> I live in Pittsburgh and I have been looking for a cabinet just like this. I was checking the clasifieds for a while but haven't for a few weeks.


Welcome BD, glad a member lives close & can use it. Must be pretty decent, has this humidifier inside:


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

bent-1 said:


> Welcome BD, glad a member lives close & can use it. Must be pretty decent, has this humidifier inside:


Yea I have not heard great things about Moist-n-Aire's but I know many commercial shops use them in display cases. Regardless I can always upgrade to an Accumonitor tailored to the size of the cabinet at a later time. I called and am going to check it out tomorrow and probably put a deposit on it as I can't pick it up until next week.

Thanks Again for posting it.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

So I picked up this Cabinet on Monday and while it is nice it needs some work not obvious in the picture. 

First off the doors do not have a tight seal at all. I purchased some rolls of window seal and plan to install. 

The doors only have one lock / latch at the bottom of the top doors which leaves a large gap at the top. I purchased some of those roller latch's used on kitchen cabinets and plan to install on top and bottom of the doors. I was thinking of going with magnetic latch's but these roller type seem more robust.

The lights were a mix and match of different bulbs so I ordered a set of linkable led cabinet lights. Got them fairly reasonable online.

The inside is not cedar its the same wood as the exterior (Cherry?) but I'm not so concerned about this as I will have a active humidification device.

I have been testing the Moit 'n' aire and it seems to be OK but I plan to install my Avallo Accumonitor that is currently in my vinotemp and rig another water container and fan to it so it can cover a cabinet this big.

Also thinking of cutting slots in the shelves for more air flow since they are solid.

While I have a good bit of work to do I still think it was a great find. If anyone has suggestions on the items above I would welcome them.

Will try to post some pics as I go.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't quite see how the doors are arranged, but I would consider getting cabinet latches that seal the doors from the outside. I don't see how you're going to get a good seal with one at the bottom so I'd look at using two, and they make some nice looking ones - brass, antiqued, etc. 
That's going to be a beautiful unit.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, so picked it up a few weeks back and did some work.

Installed LED lights
Installed new hardware
Cleaned up the outside finish
Added seal around the doors
Installed Accumonitor
Installed makeshift unit in bottom to work with the accumonitor. 

This was one heck of a deal and I just want to throw out another thanks to RT for pointing it out.

Pics:


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Few more pics:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Good grab!!! Looking really good with the LED lighting!!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice cabinet!


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Guys. I still can't believe I found one for such a steal. It needed some work but not too much. Besides that it was another project to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I didn't see the craigslist post in time to see what the asking price was. Can I ask???


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice job on the cabinet. Looks great.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow. That looks clean. Real nice job.


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Coop D said:


> I didn't see the craigslist post in time to see what the asking price was. Can I ask???


$650 which included a Moist n Aire. I traded the Moist n Air to a fellow member here at Puff for some sticks since I already had the accumonitor.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a really nice set-up. It looks great!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Blacklog_angler said:


> $650 which included a Moist n Aire. I traded the Moist n Air to a fellow member here at Puff for some sticks since I already had the accumonitor.


Great deal!!!


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

WOW! The lighting & color look great. Congrats & very nice upgrades.


----------

